# Best Center Speakers for Dolby Atmos



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking for a good match for center to go with my mains B&W 705. It will be in a console that has a size limitation of 24"x 12" x19" deep so the prefered B&W HTS7 will not fit. I think I also (because of the 3 sided box it is going in) need something that is not rear ported. I need something that will bring the dialog out on the movies so when they are talking with an accent I don't have to raise the volume
Chain and room
Denon X3300W
B&W 705 fronts
RSL X 4 celing
Sunfire True sub X 2
Room 20' x 30'
I have been looking at Aperion Versus II, Aperion 5C, and Elac Debut C 6.2 as they all have close to the same specs as the B&W's

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Specs won't help you. Is there not a B&W 3way center that fits?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Having owned several generations of 6, 7, and 8 series B&W speakers, I find that they are all voiced very similar. I recently sold my 805D3s and "down graded" to the 705S2s. I much prefer the new 7 series and have heard the matching center. The HTM71S2 is quite impressive. It will timbre match your mains and will fill your large room. The dimensions seem to fit your cabinet. 

Not sure if in-wall is an option, but the Cinema 7 is a superb speaker that I and many others use as a center.


----------



## bconn (Jan 23, 2015)

olddog said:


> I am looking for a good match for center to go with my mains B&W 705. It will be in a console that has a size limitation of 24"x 12" x19" deep so the prefered B&W HTS7 will not fit. I think I also (because of the 3 sided box it is going in) need something that is not rear ported. I need something that will bring the dialog out on the movies so when they are talking with an accent I don't have to raise the volume
> Chain and room
> Denon X3300W
> B&W 705 fronts
> ...


Look into the Aerial Acoustics CC3C. It's 24x9x11.5.
I purchased the CC3C and it's paired with my Von Schweikert VR-4jr's and couldn't be happier. Dialogue is incredibly clear and ironically the very first "test" I did was play the movie Life-lots of different accents that came through without having to turn it up or rewinding. I purchased it without even auditioning as there were no dealers in my area but given the high praise of there other speakers I felt I couldn't go wrong. If there's no dealers near you contact Aerial and they will sell directly to you.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

olddog said:


> I am looking for a good match for center to go with my mains B&W 705. It will be in a console that has a size limitation of 24"x 12" x19" deep so the prefered B&W HTS7 will not fit. I think I also (because of the 3 sided box it is going in) need something that is not rear ported. I need something that will bring the dialog out on the movies so when they are talking with an accent I don't have to raise the volume
> Chain and room
> Denon X3300W
> B&W 705 fronts
> ...


How about a single or 2nd set of 705's as the center channel?


----------



## Gefest (May 26, 2020)

Hey, olddog. My friend had the same problem. He didn’t have enough knowledge to choose the best variant for him, so he was asking others for advice, but they didn’t know anything about it at all. He even asked his colleagues from his work, but they didn't help him too, so he decided to search in Google the information about his problem. After 2-3 days of searching, he bought speakers, according to the reviews from Best 6×9 Speakers | Audio Direct. My friend has been using them for 2 years and he is delighted with them completely.


----------



## JamesDDoX (Dec 13, 2019)

BP1Fanatic said:


> How about a single or 2nd set of 705's as the center channel?
> 
> View attachment 174033


Nice Systems buddy pure man cave heaven lol, don't mind asking are those 2 rear stand speakers pointed straight behind the HDTV ?


----------



## JamesDDoX (Dec 13, 2019)

olddog said:


> I am looking for a good match for center to go with my mains B&W 705. It will be in a console that has a size limitation of 24"x 12" x19" deep so the prefered B&W HTS7 will not fit. I think I also (because of the 3 sided box it is going in) need something that is not rear ported. I need something that will bring the dialog out on the movies so when they are talking with an accent I don't have to raise the volume
> Chain and room
> Denon X3300W
> B&W 705 fronts
> ...





JamesDDoX said:


> Nice Systems buddy pure man cave heaven lol, don't mind if i ask are those 2 rear stand speakers pointed straight behind the HDTV ?


----------

